# editors/libreoffice fails to build eating all memory



## YuryG (May 7, 2017)

Trying to upgrade editors/libreoffice I get hang of all the system due to the process eating all the memory. Fortunately, it releases all it grabbed with an "error" status.
Options on:   CUPS, GNOME, GTK2, JAVA, TEST, VERBOSE.

Error output:

```
[LNK] Library/libvbaobjlo.so
Killed
Testing file:///usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/vcl/qa/cppunit/graphicfilter/data/wmf/pass/CVE-2005-2123-1.wmf:
Tested file:///usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/vcl/qa/cppunit/graphicfilter/data/wmf/pass/CVE-2005-2123-1.wmf: Pass (29ms)

<…>

Testing file:///usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/vcl/qa/cppunit/graphicfilter/data/bmp/fail/crash-1.bmp:
Tested file:///usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/vcl/qa/cppunit/graphicfilter/data/bmp/fail/crash-1.bmp: Fail (0ms)
Testing file:///usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/vcl/qa/cppunit/graphicfilter/data/bmp/fail/nodict-compress.bmp:

No core file identified in directory /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/workdir/CppunitTest/vcl_filters_test.test.core
To show backtraces for crashes during test execution,
enable core files with:

   ulimit -c unlimited


Error: a unit test failed, please do one of:
make CppunitTest_vcl_filters_test CPPUNITTRACE="gdb --args"
    # for interactive debugging on Linux
make CppunitTest_vcl_filters_test VALGRIND=memcheck
    # for memory checking
make CppunitTest_vcl_filters_test DEBUGCPPUNIT=TRUE
    # for exception catching

gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/solenv/gbuild/CppunitTest.mk:99: /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2/workdir/CppunitTest/vcl_filters_test.test] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:258: build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-5.2.7.2'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
```


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2017)

On what version of FreeBSD? And how much memory does the system have? Did you configure swap?


----------



## talsamon (May 8, 2017)

There is a PR 219093.


----------



## YuryG (May 8, 2017)

SirDice said:


> On what version of FreeBSD? And how much memory does the system have? Did you configure swap?


FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE r316768M amd64
16GiB of RAM plus 6GiB of swap. It ate all that was available, having made the system unresponsive (task switching and even mouse pointer movements) as a result.


----------



## YuryG (May 20, 2017)

As I can see, the problem is in TEST option. Without it, build finishes successfully.


----------

